# Picture post Rotation



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Whenever I post a picture, it comes out sideways. I never learned to rotate the pictures to post correctly. It seems I’m the only person that posts sideways pictures, how do I correct this?


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I guess you need a photo editor. There you can rotate whatever you want. Irfanview or Paint.net and many others are for free.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ive had the same issue. Sometimes when I upload an image it will come up on the post sideways, even though in the file and on the phone i use as a camera the image is upright. Totally unexceptable!!! :stupidcomp:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*You need a Photo editor program....there are a lot of free one's on the market......Photo Scape is a good choice.....*

*akaOldmiser*


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

You could also try turning the camera sideways when you take a picture so it will be straight when uploaded.

Whatever the photo viewer is called that comes with windows lets you rotate the picture and if you close the program with the picture rotated it will save it that way. Sometimes I'll have a glitchy pic that will look straight but post sideways. The only way to fix it is to open the picture with a photo editor rotate it and save it as a new picture.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Its your phone - it adds a tag to the image so it knows which way is up. Computers don't understand so place it at the expected orientation - usually sideways. You need to open in an editor and simply turn to correct orientation and save - this removes the tag as well.


----------

